# A cooker hood, a smoky allday forge, and a noisy lathe, my week in the shop.



## hermetic (Nov 10, 2019)

Well it has been an interesting week! I filled the bosh on the forge, added a bottle of CH leak sealer, and waited! after 3 days, not a drop of a leak. One of my earlier slideshows shows the rebuilding (twice) of the bosh/tuyere on the Allday forge, it is cast iron, and not very accurately made, and I had to make a leather gasket, built up on one side, and shaved to fit the gap, and then built it up with lashings of "Boss White". I am really pleased that it is watertight, and behind me! The subsequent lighting of the forge smoked the workship out, but my enthusiasm got the better of me, and I realised too late that I had not opened the flue vent, but it soon cleared, and it did give the CO alarm a good test!
Hope you enjoy it guys and gals, like and subscribe if you do, and thanks for watching!
Phil 
East Yorkshire.


----------

